# July flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Another one caught and released.

Catchabiggun,
Robby


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

You are the man!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Robbie, how in the world are you getting those big flatheads in July? Is that a pre spawn fish or post spawn?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mean Morone said:


> Robbie, how in the world are you getting those big flatheads in July? Is that a pre spawn fish or post spawn?


Post spawn. You gotta be willing to take skunks to get flathead in hot water


----------

